# When your dog barks/growls and looks at the door/window...



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

Doesnt it kinda freak you out? I know its their job to let you know if something is out there, but after you check and nothing is there ( that you can see) and they keep doing it, its just creepy. Then I wonder- is someone is out there trying to get in and Im just too dumb to notice?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

It freaks me out NOW simply because the dog i can actually trust lives with my inlaws (i miss my baby but she's healthier in a drier climate) and the ones i cant trust to actually defend if necessary are here and Riley barks at EVERYTHING! Shelby runs and hides and Shasta is too young to know the difference. so yeah, knowing i have useless GSDs lol, makes me freak when they get jumpy about something outside.


----------



## liv (Sep 1, 2010)

One night at about 1am, Kokoda started growling, which progressed to barking and generally going nuts in her crate in our room. We let her out and she was staring at the ceiling and barking, then she would run to the door and growl, then look up and bark...freaked us right out. Eventually my hubby went and got his huge flashlight and the two of them went and checked the whole house. Kokoda was even smelling in all the closets. Never found anything...hopefully it was a cat or something...


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

I live in a rural area of Texas and usually when DJ goes into " Alert " mode it's because some sorta nocturnal critter is invading His property. I was watching the tube one late night, DJ stood straight up from layin next to my feet and sprinted to the back door growling and looking back at me, as if to say, hey I gotta a lil something to take care of. I opened the door and he shot out of the door barking and carrying on and then I hear this " CRUNCH " ! I'm now thinking someone's pet Puddy Tat just crossed the rainbow bridge. I ran to the bedroom grabbed my 3 cell MagLite and my trusty six shooter and ran back to the patio door. There stood DJ with this look of accomplishment on his face holding a deceased possum in his mouth ...  Good boy DJ !!!  Possum for dinner tonight !!!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Stogey said:


> I live in a rural area of Texas and usually when DJ goes into " Alert " mode it's because some sorta nocturnal critter is invading His property. I was watching the tube one late night, DJ stood straight up from layin next to my feet and sprinted to the back door growling and looking back at me, as if to say, hey I gotta a lil something to take care of. I opened the door and he shot out of the door barking and carrying on and then I hear this " CRUNCH " ! I'm now thinking someone's pet Puddy Tat just crossed the rainbow bridge. I ran to the bedroom grabbed my 3 cell MagLite and my trusty six shooter and ran back to the patio door. There stood DJ with this look of accomplishment on his face holding a deceased possum in his mouth ...  Good boy DJ !!!  *Possum for dinner tonight* !!!


 
oh gross...... lol...


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

It doesn't bother me. Deuce barks at school buses and fire trucks, LOL.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

haha i was driving the other day heading to walmart and all of the sudden i just hear WOOF WOOF WOOF WOOF. You could hear this guy coming from a mile away because his Rottweiler is sitting in the backseat of his car just barking. That would be a dog i couldnt stand to have in my car!! i wonder what else he barks at but i'll never know.


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

My dog is supposed to bark? The only times I have heard him bark...yes I can count them (he is 4.5 months old)

1. At the vacumn cleaner (only when off)
2. At the pool shark once
3. At the pool net once
4. A a horse
5. When he wanted to play with this one dog and I would not let him.

That is pretty much it.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

I always feel better having the dogs here ... I feel safer. 
However, it drives me NUTS when I let them out and they see or perceive that there is something that doesn't belong in our yard...example: this morning I let the dogs out at 5:15am. They instantly go crazy..barking, charging next to the shed, running around to the back yard and back, like they are chasing something. It could have been a stray cat, or it could have been a opossum but whatever it was I could not see it. That freaks me out...I mean what if it was a coyote or a mountain lion? Not that the mountain lion is likely where I live, but still.....


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I like it when he barks and I praise him even if there is nothing I can see out there. I also, for anyone's benefit that might be out there, put the front lights on and look outside. I am alone a lot at night and there have been several housebreaks in our town and the gas station across the street was robbed last week. So Wolfie gets a big Good Boy from me when he barks.


----------



## liv (Sep 1, 2010)

VegasResident said:


> My dog is supposed to bark? The only times I have heard him bark...yes I can count them (he is 4.5 months old)
> 
> 1. At the vacumn cleaner (only when off)
> 2. At the pool shark once
> ...


Kokoda didn't start barking until almost a year, she's still not a huge barker, but she will definitely let me know if there's something in the field, or if at the door.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Well, not really.. There is always something going on, and he barks at very random things... The other night he just would not come down. I have my own suspicions of what it was, but he went off nuts barking, hackles, tense, the whole nine yards.. at about midnight. I made him get in bed between me and Sparkles and he was hard as a rock and shaking, ears alert, eyes wide, and he just would not calm. I finally put him out of my bed and he did it again at 4am.. Didn't freak me out per say, but I was upset that he was so scared.

J also gives his ferocious "Intruder! Intruder!" Bark if there's a cat in the yard... lol


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Stogey said:


> I live in a rural area of Texas and usually when DJ goes into " Alert " mode it's because some sorta nocturnal critter is invading His property. I was watching the tube one late night, DJ stood straight up from layin next to my feet and sprinted to the back door growling and looking back at me, as if to say, hey I gotta a lil something to take care of. I opened the door and he shot out of the door barking and carrying on and then I hear this " CRUNCH " ! I'm now thinking someone's pet Puddy Tat just crossed the rainbow bridge. I ran to the bedroom grabbed my 3 cell MagLite and my trusty six shooter and ran back to the patio door. There stood DJ with this look of accomplishment on his face holding a deceased possum in his mouth ...  Good boy DJ !!!  Possum for dinner tonight !!!


Good Boy DJ!! Get that nasty possum... I really don't like possum they are gross and nasty looking. Yucky!!


----------



## DogTuff (Oct 1, 2010)

Wolfiesmom said:


> I like it when he barks and I praise him even if there is nothing I can see out there. I also, for anyone's benefit that might be out there, put the front lights on and look outside. I am alone a lot at night and there have been several housebreaks in our town and the gas station across the street was robbed last week. So Wolfie gets a big Good Boy from me when he barks.


Same here, i praise my dogs if they hear something and bark. I much rather have a few false alarms, than no warning. 

It's weird, i have three dogs in the house and they all seem to have their own role's. Dante, the only male is very watchful. He has two barks, a light one, followed by a little growl. That usually means he heard something out side, but it's not a threat. We just ignore those. Then he has is "protection" bark. It's a very loud repetitive bark and usually means someone is outside the house. 

Once he gives his "protection" bark. Then Sadie takes over. She poofs up her chest and gets a very agressive stance. She heads in the directions that Dante was barking at. She won't back down until you let her check it out. Once's she's determined it's ok, she'll walk over an nudge Dante, and he shut's up. 

Our third dog, Macy, runs and hide's behind Dante.


----------



## CaliBoy (Jun 22, 2010)

liv: You know, I'm probably being superstitious here, but I have always sensed that animals are naturally innocent and good, and if they bark at something we can't see, it might be because what they are barking at is not so innocent and good. I've seen dogs look towards the corner of a room, or upwards toward the ceiling, and they don't bark but just have that look of wonder. My guess is that maybe there is an angel or good spirit nearby. 

At the same time, when they go on the attack at what is the thin air, I wonder if another presence has entered the room that is wicked and our dogs are letting us know to say a quick prayer for God's protection. In some ways, I believe that God has given us dogs to be our guardians in more ways than one.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

CaliBoy said:


> liv: You know, I'm probably being superstitious here, but I have always sensed that animals are naturally innocent and good, and if they bark at something we can't see, it might be because what they are barking at is not so innocent and good. I've seen dogs look towards the corner of a room, or upwards toward the ceiling, and they don't bark but just have that look of wonder. My guess is that maybe there is an angel or good spirit nearby.
> 
> At the same time, when they go on the attack at what is the thin air, I wonder if another presence has entered the room that is wicked and our dogs are letting us know to say a quick prayer for God's protection. In some ways, I believe that God has given us dogs to be our guardians in more ways than one.


 

i actually have almost the same opinion on that subject. Animals can see things we cant. Plain and simple. They are usually pretty good at telling us when someone isnt right so why wouldnt it be the same with what would be considered the unknown? makes sense to me!


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

Max and Heidi were barking out the window one time, it was the someones here bark, I looked did not see anyone, they kept it up, I looked again and seen something in the yard, i walked out there and it was a of all things a large turtle, i dont live near wetlands ponds or streams


----------

